# The Beast Unleashes again!!!!!!



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Hit the gym today warmed up incline close grip bench 225lbs 3 sets 10 reps, 1 set 315lbs 7 reps. Then hopped onto flat bench close grip 315LBS w/ 60lb 7ft chain on each side 4 sets 6 reps. I think this was the highlight of my workout. Not really on to keep a log. But it feels good to be back to my routine fired up and focused. Could be the Var maaaaaybe.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Good lifts my man...maybe the Tren??? lol


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Heeeeeey yea that's it the Tren. Almost forgot. Evern when i'm off I still get 315-375 close grip bench, but the Tren makes me a monsta!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

I know Tren makes guys strong as fuck...you should keep a log updated brotha


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea I should...my road to my show is 4 months away so all this hard work and grind should pay off with another ring or some money.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Well good look man show what man in uniform can do.


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea I alway's see my Navy buddy and tell him he's slacking as well as the Navy, besides the SEAL and SWIC bros.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah I respect those dudes a lot.


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea more than a life times respect. I don't really want to say who I know or EXACTLY what I do because OPSEC. And i'm not trying to get fried over dumb ish.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

beasto said:


> Yea I alway's see my Navy buddy and tell him he's slacking as well as the Navy, besides the SEAL and SWIC bros.



I got some SEAL bros in hellmand right now.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

beasto said:


> Yea more than a life times respect. I don't really want to say who I know or EXACTLY what I do because OPSEC. And i'm not trying to get fried over dumb ish.



lol I have stayed VERY vague about my involvement as well... even regard gin my post sec contract work. smart move broseph!


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

God bless your buddies in Hellmand prov. Yea I do like getting paid. Not trying to mess that up bro.


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2012)

Beasto great lifts man! Can't wait one day and ride that Tren train:0


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Beasto great lifts man! Can't wait one day and ride that Tren train:0


Thanks bro!!! Tren is the SHIT I love it...but I know the dreaded "cough" is going to come soon. Never danced with Tren???


----------



## Milo (Jun 29, 2012)

Dude these lifts are impressive.


----------



## beasto (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been training for a while constant...came from power lifting. I will post up some nice pics. And keep this thing going. Thanks for the love Milo!


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2012)

No Not yet but can't wait.


----------



## beasto (Jun 30, 2012)

You'll love it Jadakiss.


----------



## beasto (Jul 3, 2012)

So today the session went very well without me puking, even tho I was close.

Leg Press: 
900lbs 3 sets 20 reps, 4th & 5th set added two 60lb chains for 15 reps each

Free Squat:
Total weight with chains 390lbs 3 sets 5 deep to the floor reps, 4th & 5th set 450lbs 5 reps

Leg extension:
285lbs 3 sets 12 reps, 4th & 5th set 390lbs 12 reps

Hamstring curls:
150Lbs 2 sets 15 reps, 250lbs 2 sets 15 reps, last set 100lbs until failure.

Single leg extension:
1 set 70lbs until failure.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

beasto said:


> So today the session went very well without me puking, even tho I was close.
> 
> Leg Press:
> 900lbs 3 sets 20 reps, 4th & 5th set added two 60lb chains for 15 reps each
> ...




NICE! I'm ready for tomorrow's leg day now!!!  Keep it goin brother!


----------



## beasto (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Hurt!! At least tonight I didn't feel like there should be a wheel chair at the front desk of the gym waiting for me!!!! It's going to be great to see you on stage bro when your ready!!!!


----------



## beasto (Jul 15, 2012)

Whhhhew alright fellas...CHEST DAY.

Started off with 
Cable pec fly's (hands open): 120lbs 6 reps 4 sets 130 for the final set 6 reps.

Incline DB press: 140lbs 5 reps 5 sets (stayed steady)

Flat Barbell Bench press: 315 w/ chains(60lbs each) 1 set 8 reps, 2nd set 375lbs no chain 5 reps , 3rd & 4th set 375 w/ chains, 5th set 505lbs 4 reps (Achieved a goal of a 500LBS bench) : D

Decline Bench 405 w chains all 5 sets 6 reps.

Incline Hammer Strength- 1 set slow push and decline back down 45, 35, 45


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

You're a strong mofo beastie! Big thumbs up


----------



## beasto (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks MG :tren:


----------

